# Razer Drivers and Windows 7 BSOD



## dubz13 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have recently encountered blue screens while playing World of Warcraft for an hour or so. I believe it is a compatibility issue with my Razer drivers for my Lycosa keyboard and Naga mouse. I have also requested help from Razer but from reading the forum I believe you guys might be able to help me out.
I am not too knowledgable on the driver verifier software but I had been using it with default settings and sellecting all drivers. This had resulted in blue screens right after the Windows load screen only after the Lycosa or Naga drivers had been installed. It did not occur after any other driver isntallation.
I have also used the verifier settings suggested here and this results in a blue screen, after log in, after installing the Lycosa driver (minidump attached) but the Naga driver apparantly only causes verifier to blue screen with standard settings and all drivers selected (minidump attached). Is the dump for the Naga using these settings even useful? What does it mean?
I believe I have all the latest drivers installed as well as having Windows fully updated.
Any help would be much appreciated!
My main computer specs are as follows:
Motherboard - Asus P7P55D-E Pro
CPU - Intel i5 760
RAM - Kingston T1 DDR3-1600 C8
Graphics - Gigabyte GTX460 1GB
Sound - Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dubz13 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply jcgriff2.
Sorry I didn't include this in the first post.
-Windows 7 x64
-Fresh Install
-Full retail version
-Computer is 2 weeks old
-The OS was installed again today (after format)
-PSU - Corsair HX750
I noticed the exe copied over the dump files, currently however, there is no copy of the dump files resulting from the original BSOD's I encountered. I had formatted my computer and have just been playing games with the Razer drivers not installed. If it would help I can resintall the drivers and wait for the BSOD to occur again and post that dump file.
After the format I have assumed (possibly incorrectly) that because the verifier still BSOD'd on the drivers, they would still cause my games to crash and didn't bother leaving them installed.

Cheers.


----------



## dubz13 (Sep 26, 2010)

I received a reply from Razer that said to turn off all background applications using msconfig and reinstall the drivers. So I set msconfig to use original boot configuration and only load the Windows Installer service then uninstalled the driver, rebooted, then reinstalled. The next reboot I turned on verifier and it still BSOD'd. Now I am waiting on another response from them.
I have also reinstalled both the Lycosa and Naga drivers in an attempt to replicate the original BSOD. I have not re-encountered the BSOD in World of Warcraft yet however I have played many hours of Starcraft 2 and have encountered a crash twice (Not a BSOD). The error says
ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xC0000005)
occurred at 0023:009C32E8. The memory at '0x0000000C' could not be written.
and
ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xC0000005)
occurred at 0023:00D146E9. The memory at '0x00000000' could not be read.
I am not sure if this crash is related or not but it doesn't seem to occur to anyone else I know with the game. I have attached the crash logs just in case it may help :4-dontkno.
I am starting to think the Razer drivers are just buggy and I just have to wait for the next version but for some reason I can't find anyone else with these devices and the same problem!
Appreciate any help again guys. Also if you do have these devices I'd be interested if you are encountering the same problems or not.


----------



## dubz13 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just got this BSOD while playing Counter Strike Source (minidump attached).
Any help guys?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The VERIFIER_ENABLED dump did flag Razer.

The last BSOD named *netio.sys*, the Microsoft networking subsystem driver as the probable cause.

Update your Realtek NIC drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]
Rt64win7.sys Fri [COLOR=red]May 22[/COLOR] 10:52:30 [COLOR=Red]2009[/COLOR] (4A16BC2E)
[/font]
```
Realtek - http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_dubz13_Windows7x64_10-03-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_dubz13_Windows7x64_10-03-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 29 23:48:10.271 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:23:23.302
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep 26 03:20:18.168 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:25.214
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iMapTransfer+24a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff980`17580fa1 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02cb244c
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep 26 02:53:56.062 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:35.108
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Lycosa.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Lycosa.sys
Probably caused by : Lycosa.sys ( Lycosa+14c2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  razerhid.exe
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`00000150 fffffa80`0772ab30 fffff880`05bc44c2
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep 26 01:51:33.123 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:21.559
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 00000000`00000220 fffff880`0585b818 fffff980`1101edc0 fffffa80`03747060
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------

